# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله .

## هشيم بن بشير

*هو الشيخ د. صالح بن عبد العزيز* بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمهم الله جميعًا- وحفظ الله الشيخ ورعاه، والشيخ يرجع نسبه إلى قبيلة بني تميم المشهورة.

نشأ الشيخ في دار علم وديانة -ولا نزكي على الله أحدا-.


ولد في مدينة الرياض سنة 1378هـ، وأكمل تعليمه الثانوي في الرياض، ولحرصه -حفظه الله- على أن يكون تعليمه الجامعي شرعيًّا فقد التحق بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ممثلة في كلية أصول الدين بقسم القرآن وعلومه، وبعد تخرجه منها عمل ضمن هيئة التدريس فيها، منذ ذلك الحين إلى عام 1416هـ حيث عين نائبًا لوزير الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد.


وفي عام 1420هـ صدر الأمر بتعيينه وزيرًا للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد، إلى جانب إشرافه على المؤسسات الخيرية كهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية، والندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي.


والشيخ -حفظه الله- منصرف إلى طلب العلم وتحقيق المسائل على نحو ما كان عليه علماء الدعوة السلفية وكبار العلماء منذ نعومة أظفاره، ودأب على نشر ذلك وتعليمه في دروسه ومحاضراته وتوجيهاته التي يلقيها في المساجد وفي غيرها.


والشيخ قارئ وباحث كبير في كتب و فتاوى جده سماحة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله تعالى-، حيث تفرغ لدراستها وفهم مقاصدها واصطلاحاتها الفقهية والعلمية ومقاصدها التي انفردت بها بحكم الزمان والمكان، وكان يستعين بعد الله بكبار العلماء في ذلك كسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-، وسماحة والده الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم -حفظه الله-، وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي عام المملكة -حفظه الله-، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل رئيس الهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى سابقًا -حفظه الله-.


وتلقى العلم على عدد من العلماء وهم:
*1-* سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله تعالى-.
*2-* والده سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله تعالى-.
*3-* فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل -حفظه الله تعالى-.
*4-* فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء -حفظه الله-.
*5-* فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن مرشد -رحمه الله تعالى-.
*6-* فضيلة الشيخ أحمد المرابط الشنقيطي -حفظه الله- نائب مفتي الديار الموريتانية درس عليه في علوم اللغة.
*7-* الشيخ محمد بن سعد الدبل -حفظه الله- درس عليه في النحو. 
*8-* وكان له جلسات ومباحثات علمية متكررة مع فضيلة الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري -رحمه الله تعالى-. وقد حرص -رعاه الله- على جمع الإجازات العلمية من شتى أنحاء الأرض ، حيث حصل على إجازات عدة من بعض علماء المملكة، ورحل إلى: تونس والمغرب وباكستان والهند وغيرها في سبيل ذلك.


وله من المؤلفات والتحقيقات التي يحرص على اقتنائها طلبة العلم لما فيها من الشمولية والتدقيق العلمي ما يقارب سبعة عشر عملًا علميًّا.


وشارك في عدد من المؤتمرات في داخل المملكة وفي أمريكا وأوروبا ومصر وغيرها.


حفظ الله الشيخ وسدد على درب الخير خطاه.

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الحربي

الشيخ ليس دكتوراً

----------


## أبو جابر الشمالي

أخي الفاضل بقي أن تقول شيخ الإسلام وبديع الزمان فرفقاً بالألقاب . .

----------


## أبوصخر

> ... ولحرصه -حفظه الله- على أن يكون تعليمه الجامعي شرعيًّا فقد التحق بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ممثلة في كلية أصول الدين بقسم القرآن وعلومه ...


المعروف المشتهر أن الشيخ صالح ،، كان من طلاب كلية الهندسة المعمارية ،، و استمرت دراسته في هذه الكلية خمس سنوات ،، لينتقل بعدها إلى كلية أصول الدين ،،

فأرجو أن تتثبّت من المعلومة التي أوردتها في الأعلى ،، لأني سمعت ما ذُكر في هذا الرد من كثير من الاخوة و هم يجزمون بذلك ،،

كما أرجو أن يتجنّب الاخوة الغلو في الألفاظ و التعظيم و التهويل مما لا يرضاه الشيخ العلامة صالح آل الشيخ ،، و هل تعرف أخي ما هي شروط المجدد أم أنك أطلقت اللفظ هكذا جزافًا ؟!

و الله الموفق ،،

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

نسيت ان اذكر مصدر الترجمة : 

http://www.salehalshaikh.com/ar/?page_id=4

وما انا الا ناقل للترجمه ..

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

> أخي الفاضل بقي أن تقول شيخ الإسلام وبديع الزمان فرفقاً بالألقاب . .


 ماذا قال هشيم بن بشير الترجمة جدا مختصرة وليس فيها إطراء وكنا نطمح بترجمة أوسع فالشيخ عرف عنه أكثر من هذا.

----------


## العرب

حفظ الله الشيخ وسدد على درب الخير خطاه.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> حفظ الله الشيخ وسدد على درب الخير خطاه.


آمين .. وحياك الله يا اخي الكريم .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

الشيخ جبل من جبال العلم ، حفظه الله ورعاه

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

نسأل الله أن يحفظ الشيخ  . وأن ينفع الله الأمة بعلمه .
إنه من علماء هذا الزمان, فاللهم احفظه .
الدعاء  ثم الدعاء لعلماء المسلمين .

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

حفظ الله الشيخ وسدد على درب الخير خطاه.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أدامه ذخراً للمسلمين ونفعنا بعلمه الغزير

----------


## أم ندى

جزاكم الله خيرانفع الله الامة بالشيخ صالح آل الشيخ ..

----------


## أبو بكر كوجر

حفظ الله الشيخ وسدد على درب الخير خطاه .

----------


## عبد الرزاق بن صالح

> أخي الفاضل بقي أن تقول شيخ الإسلام وبديع الزمان فرفقاً بالألقاب . .


أين هي الالقاب التي تنكرها في الترجمة؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أنا لم أر أي إطراء في الترجمة، وإنما جميعه كلام معتدل

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نبذة عن الشيخ من موقعه:
- صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ. – ولد في مدينة الرياض سنة 1378هـ، 1959م، ونشأ في بيت علم وصلاح، فوالده الشيخ عبد العزيز -رحمه الله تعالى- أحد العلماء المعروفين، وجده سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله تعالى- من أبرز علماء العصر ومفتي المملكة العربية السعودية في زمانه.
سيرته العلمية:
- أكمل مراحل تعليمه في الرياض، والتحق بجامعة الملك سعود / كلية الهندسة، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / كلية أصول الدين وتخرج بها.
- كما درس على عدد من العلماء منهم: والده الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن مرشد، والشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل، والشيخ عبد الله بن غديان، والشيخ صالح الأطرم، والشيخ حماد الأنصاري، والشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري.
- وقد نبغ في العلوم الشرعية منذ صغره، والتزم الأخذ من أكابر العلماء، مع اهتمامه بالبحث والاطلاع والتأليف.
- منح إجازات علمية عالية من عدد من علماء المملكة العربية السعودية، وتونس، والمغرب، وباكستان، والهند.
تعليمه وتدريسه:
- عمل بالسلك الأكاديمي في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / كلية
أصول الدين، حتى سنة 1416هـ.
- ناقش العديد من الرسائل العلمية، وأشرف على بعضها.
- وأضاف إلى ذلك تدريسه المستمر في المساجد لأنواع العلوم الشرعية، وقد
تميزت دروسه بالمنهجية، وقوة المادة العلمية، مع حرصه على مراعاة
الجوانب التربوية:
- له العديد من المحاضرات العلمية المتخصصة، والتربوية، والمنهجية،
واللقاءات التي يناقش فيها المسائل الشرعية والدعوية.
- شارك في مؤتمرات وندوات متعددة الموضوعات، داخل المملكة العربية
السعودية وخارجها.
التألـــيف:
له العديد من المؤلفات والأعمال العلمية، طُبع بعضها، منها:
- التكميل لما فات تخريجه من إرواء الغليل.
- موسوعة الكتب الستة.
- التمهيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد.
- كتاب / خطاب إلى الغرب رؤية من السعودية ( إشراف ومراجعة ).
المناصب التي تولاها:
- صدر الأمر الملكي الكريم بتعيينه نائبا لوزير الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف
والدعوة والإرشاد عام 1416هـ.
- صدر الأمر الملكي الكريم في عام 1420هـ بتعيينه وزيرا للشؤون
الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد.
- عضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية.
- المشرف العام على مؤسسة الدعوة الخيرية.
- المشرف العام على مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف.
- رئيس مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى.
- رئيس مجلس الدعوة والإرشاد.
- رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجمعيات الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم.
- رئيس الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي.
- رئيس المجلس التنفيذي لوزراء الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية.
- عضو المجلس الإسلامي العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة.
- عضو اللجنة العليا لسياسة التعليم.
- رئيس لجنة وقف الأطفال المعوقين.
- عضو عامل في الجمعية الفقهية السعودية.
http://saleh.af.org.sa/node/14

----------

